# emt drug test



## qqqa2

i have to take a drug test soon for EMT class and i was curious if anyone had gone through this recently and knew what kind of drug test i will be taking

thanks alot


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Odds are you'll be peeing in a cup semi-witnessed.  The door might almost be closed so they can hear any unnecessary manipulation of the equipment.  Thay way they can document it is your pee and not someone else's.

... I think.


----------



## Jon

Why does it matter? Are you trying to find out what they test for?

If you are using illegal drugs/narcotics (including prescription drugs not prescribed to YOU), you have NO buisness being in EMS. Get yourself under control, then think about coming back.

If you go to work pushing carts at Wal-Mart... they drug test you. If they are going to let you take care of sick and injured people in their most vulnerable times, why wouldn't they drug test you?



If you are asking because you have never been through a drug test before and are just curious... well, I'm not quite beliveing you, because you joined here and your first post is to ask about drug tests... which seems troll-ish, but here goes anyway:

I've taken urine drug screens (pee into a cup, either semi-witnessed or unwitnessed). I've also taken oral ETOH screens.
I've had friends that have had hair-follicle testing done for jobs.


----------



## mdkemt

What does it matter anyways?  
Drug testing...  I agree with Jon.  If you have nothing to hide whats the big deal.  If you do then you shouldnt be taking care of people.
Any job I have ever started at I have pee'd in a cup semi-witnessed had blood drawn and had to fork over a criminal record check and drivers abstract.  Standard procedures.  Most places also like this for insurance purposes.

MDKEMT


----------



## emtwacker710

I didnt have to take a drug test for my emt class or vol. agency, although I did have to get a physical and TB test before I started my 10 hours of clinical time, but for the FD I had to pee in a cup so they could test my pH levels and do a whole slew of other things, but I haven't had a drg test yet..


----------



## LH4B

Did not have to take a drug test for EMT, but did have to take one for the fire department. They sent me to the hospital to have it done and then fax the results over. They just made me empty my pockets before going into the bathroom, and then its just pee in the cup and don't flush the toilet or run the sink.

Drug-wise they checked for EtOH, Marijuana, Opiates, etc...


----------



## BossyCow

For government drug tests, there isn't a sink. They also tint the toilet water so it can't be used to dilute a sample. The test also tests for temperature, so you can't substitute pee you bring in, unless you have a way of keeping it warm. Depending on the test, it also has to meet certain requirements of solids. If the sample is believed to be too dilute, they may ask you to retest. 

Drug tests have been cheated on in every way imaginable and in the interest of accuracy, the tests have been designed to work around the devious minds of the truly addicted, not just the recreational pot smoker. Unfortunately, or fortunately, depending on your point of view, some facilities choose the test or testing facility based more on economics than accuracy, resulting in inaccurate results.

There are a lot of urban legends out there about how to 'beat' a drug test. Most of them are based on "I know this guy, who knew somebody......" Most drug tests are not given without advance warning. If you do partake of certain recreational chemical substances, then all you have to do is abstain until the substance is out of your system and then take the test. If you are unable to put aside the desire to imbibe for a few short weeks in order to get a job, perhaps you should examine how badly you want the job. 

There are companies who don't care and don't test. But most of those who pay the best will require at least a pre-employment screening and some will have random tests throughout your period of hire. 

So, without getting into the whole 'is recreational drug use a bad thing in an EMS provider'... debate, these are facts regarding how the system generally works.


----------



## CFRBryan347768

Why did some people jump down this person's throat? What happened to curosity?


----------



## KEVD18

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Why did some people jump down this person's throat? What happened to curosity?



because of the intent, or the presumed intent, behind the question. people who dont use dont care what kind of test. people who do use care because there are different ways to supposedly beat different tests. 

you can be curious about a lot of things, but curiosity about this is synonymous with a drug user.


----------



## CFRBryan347768

KEVD18 said:


> because of the intent, or the presumed intent, behind the question. people who dont use dont care what kind of test. people who do use care because there are different ways to supposedly beat different tests.
> 
> you can be curious about a lot of things, but curiosity about this is synonymous with a drug user.



Ok Lets break this down. I at one point asked the SAME question. My Intenet was to know what it was for, what they were testing. I wasn't using, but I still cared. And lastly I know about 3 or 4 diffrent ways to attempt to trick the test and I still DON'T use. My point is people can JUST be curious.


----------



## mdkemt

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Ok Lets break this down. I at one point asked the SAME question. My Intenet was to know what it was for, what they were testing. I wasn't using, but I still cared. And lastly I know about 3 or 4 diffrent ways to attempt to trick the test and I still DON'T use. My point is people can JUST be curious.



See for some reason this would tip me off to make you do a drug test.  This testing isnt about hurting your feelings it is about protecting employees and patient safety.  I would worry if my partner was using because he/she might be the one driving or the one who has to administer a drug to a patient.  How do I know you can actually handle a patient while using.

As for curiousity on what they are testing...IT IS A DRUG TEST!  What do you think they are testing.  To see if you had apples for lunch.  They are testing for illegal drug use.

MDKEMT


----------



## CFRBryan347768

mdkemt said:


> See for some reason this would tip me off to make you do a drug test.  This testing isnt about hurting your feelings it is about protecting employees and patient safety.  I would worry if my partner was using because he/she might be the one driving or the one who has to administer a drug to a patient.  How do I know you can actually handle a patient while using.
> 
> As for curiousity on what they are testing...IT IS A DRUG TEST!  What do you think they are testing.  To see if you had apples for lunch.  They are testing for illegal drug use.
> 
> MDKEMT



I have no problem with these tests and i feel like an idiot now after looking at the original post because it did say DRUG test LOL. My appologies every one.


----------



## medicdan

mdkemt said:


> As for curiousity on what they are testing...IT IS A DRUG TEST!  What do you think they are testing.  To see if you had apples for lunch.  They are testing for illegal drug use.



How about poppy-seed muffins and bagels...?


----------



## medicdan

emt-student said:


> How about poppy-seed muffins and bagels...?


Sorry, I didnt cite a source
http://www.snopes.com/medical/drugs/poppyseed.asp
poppy-seed-anything causes a false-positive reading for opiates and the seeds stay in the body for 48 hours, depending on how much was eaten...


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud

I thought most everyone tested these days. What can I say but I agree with the others. If you have to worry about passing then you should be doing another line of work, this is not the place. Not when any moment we would be in a car accident and responsible for pt. care.


----------



## ErinCooley

are you wondering if it will be hair, blood or urine, or are you wondering what they test for?

At my test, it was a witnessed urine test where they lady actually stood in the doorway, looking the opposite direction.  Before the test they said something like "have you taken or eaten anything that you would like us to know about?"... which I had not done.  I understood that it pretty much tested for everything.. prescription, otc and illegal although they may have intentionally led me to believe that when it really didnt.  It didnt matter to me, I'm not on, nor have I ever been on drugs.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

KEVD18 said:


> because of the intent, or the presumed intent, behind the question. people who dont use dont care what kind of test. people who do use care because there are different ways to supposedly beat different tests.
> 
> you can be curious about a lot of things, but curiosity about this is synonymous with a drug user.


I'm gonna agree with Brian here.

I've never used illegal drugs (or ever drank) and hadn't been around people who have so the first time I had to take a drug test I thought they were going to draw blood and have me do a brethalizer and physical activity.  Imagine my surprize when they told me to pee into a cup!


----------



## qqqa2

To put all the critism to rest, some of us unfortunetly live with parents that are "pot heads" (altho i myself dont use it)im worried it still may lead to a positive reading on the test due to i am around them occasionally when they smoke. 

second.
reading threw the posts ppl jump to the assumetion that someone who is using coudlnt addministrate drugs or be capable of patient care, and that they would be using on the job? wtf? who said anything about any of that?

altho i myself dont see anything wrong with marijuana i am 100% sure people who smoke could provide patient care and such, maybe not while high but just because someone smoked yesterday doesnt mean they couldnt take care of me today. i know of 2 nerses that smoke everyday but still seem to do their job well.

other drugs are another story.


----------



## KEVD18

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I'm gonna agree with Brian here.
> 
> I've never used illegal drugs (or ever drank) and hadn't been around people who have so the first time I had to take a drug test I thought they were going to draw blood and have me do a brethalizer and physical activity.  Imagine my surprize when they told me to pee into a cup!





uuummm....by brian are you referring to me?


----------



## LE-EMT

Ok first of all.  Yes even minuscule amounts such as those that can be obtained from second hand smoke could cause you to pop hot.  If you can get high from clam baking then you can piss it hot too.  

Second you stated that you are not against marijuana as a matter of fact you defended it and those who use it in the field...  You should never work in the field.  Find a new career where they allow you to be high.  One where you are not in direct contact with people or machinery.  So if you can find the job where you can sit at home get high and watch tv all day then I think this is what you are looking for.  The fact that you would come to a Forum like this and defend marijuana use infuriates me.  Next you will be telling me that a heroine junkie is capable of being a Doctor.   

I hope you pop hot because honestly then we in the field don't have to worry about sympathizers or users showing up as our partners.  Endangering us and our PTs.


----------



## VentMedic

qqqa2 said:


> altho i myself dont see anything wrong with marijuana i am 100% sure people who smoke could provide patient care and such, maybe not while high but just because someone smoked yesterday doesnt mean they couldnt take care of me today. i know of 2 nerses that smoke everyday but still seem to do their job well.



Those nurses will be nurses only until they get injured, including a needle stick, on the job and require a drug test which is usually a policy.   The hospital will then have an argument against not paying workmen's comp.  If the hospital has a zero tolerance policy, the nurses may be immediately out of a job.   The drug test results will be filed with the state at which time their license will be suspended.  Some places of employment and state licensing boards may allow for a "rehab" period with strict conditions for a long time to follow.  However, for many health care professions including EMS, the licensing board may just say find a new career.


----------



## qqqa2

Excuse me, i have done nothing wrong. Just becuause my views on something differ from yours, its not like i smoke. Ive just grown up around it and realise its really not that big of a deal as some of you may think. Quit acting like this is murder or something and think for yourself a little, youll realise its no worse then smoking a cig or drinking alchol. quit being so judgemental maybe your in the wrong line of work, what matters is i work hard, have good people skills and know my anatomy very well.


----------



## VentMedic

qqqa2 said:


> i know of 2 nerses that smoke everyday but still seem to do their job well.






VentMedic said:


> Those nurses will be nurses only until


Are you one of these nurses?

You stated your opinion about what goes on in YOUR WORLD.   I just stated what happens to those that violate policy in the REAL WORLD. 

Sometimes one does not realize how a drug and alcohol dependency affects them or even if they have a problem  That is when an intervention is needed by family and/or friends or possibly a career jeopardizing event.

Health care professionals, especially RNs, do not like to find out that one of their own, whom they may have been co-signing meds with, are using drugs.



qqqa2 said:


> acting like this is murder or something



Yes, you can be criminally charged if you injure or cause the death of someone while impaired.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud

qqqa2 said:


> Excuse me, i have done nothing wrong. Just becuause my views on something differ from yours, its not like i smoke. Ive just grown up around it and realise its really not that big of a deal as some of you may think. Quit acting like this is murder or something and think for yourself a little, youll realise its no worse then smoking a cig or drinking alchol. quit being so judgemental maybe your in the wrong line of work, what matters is i work hard, have good people skills and know my anatomy very well.



The difference is cigarette smoking and drinking are not ILLEGAL. Pot smoking is however.


----------



## Meursault

Illegal != unethical != immoral.

It's a requirement of every medical profession that you avoid using illegal drugs. If you're not willing to do that, you're clearly not very committed to your career. Beyond that,  drug use can compromise patient care and drug addiction will lead to you doing something dangerous, unethical, and illegal.

OP, if you're legitimately curious, i.e. not looking for a way to "beat the test", PM me and I'll point you to fairly reliable information.

LE-EMT, "sympathizers"? Seriously? Heavens above, the sainted professions of EMS and law enforcement have been infiltrated by devotees of the Demon Weed, Marihuana! They're secretly undermining our drug laws, the last bulwark between us and total chaos! Now who wants a drink to relax from the stress of fighting these Godless, un-American hippy SOBs?


----------



## LE-EMT

qqqa2 said:


> Excuse me, i have done nothing wrong. Just becuause my views on something differ from yours, its not like i smoke. Ive just grown up around it and realise its really not that big of a deal as some of you may think. Quit acting like this is murder or something and think for yourself a little, youll realise its no worse then smoking a cig or drinking alchol. quit being so judgemental maybe your in the wrong line of work, what matters is i work hard, have good people skills and know my anatomy very well.



Excuse me!!!!!!! It is MY JOB to be judgemental.  Its no worse then smoking or drinking????? wow you ignorance is astounding.  http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/common/drugs/485.html
Please do your home work.  Just because your parents/friends are pot heads doesn't make it ok.  

True alcohol and cigarettes are bad but like Pittsburgh pointed out they are not illegal.  So in my opinion if you are defending the use of marijuana then you will defend the sale and production of it.  To me you are just as bad as those who use it.  

Mr. Conspiracy..... I say this to you.  If one thinks it is ok for themselves or others to smoke/buy/sell/or produce marijuana then what other laws do they not have a problem breaking???  It may be a minor infraction in most states and most peoples minds but once you start breaking the law who is to say you are going to stop at "smoking a little pot"?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

KEVD18 said:


> uuummm....by brian are you referring to me?


nope, meant CFRBrian...


----------



## ResTech

He asked a simple question that required a simple answer.... stop busting his balls over it. The asking of a question doesnt incriminate you. The moral and ethical debate over marijuana is never ending and everyone has their own opinion. I never smoked marijuana and dont care to associate with people who do... however, I take a liberal stand on the debate. 

As a society we embrace and pump millions of dollars into alcohol that kills, injures, and ruins lives everyday and at the same time were gonna be hard asses on people who smoke pot? That is kinda hypocritical to me. People drink alcohol on a regular basis and they still go to work and do their job and perform well. Just because you like a cold beer or a few shots doesnt mean your gonna go to work and kill somebody cause ur drunk off ur ***. Same principle applies to marijuana.  

Im not condoning marijuana because it is illegal but when u look at the issue from out side the legality standpoint, what is the real difference between marijuana and alcohol?


----------



## VentMedic

ResTech said:


> Im not condoning marijuana because it is illegal but when u look at the issue from out side the legality standpoint, what is the real difference between marijuana and alcohol?



There is no difference in a place of employment that utilizes a zero tolerance policy.  If you test positive for alcohol, you will face the same penalties. 

The OP's posts demonstrated his tolerance for marijuana.  Other members, including myself,  presented agruments on how this may affect his status in the medical profession.


----------



## piranah

restech i agree.....there truly isnt a difference besides ones illegal.....(o by the way alcohol was illegal once.....it was called prohibition)...i dont smoke and i dont care if someone does as long as you dont do it to effect your work or life......what you do in private is of your concern not mine......


----------



## Flight-LP

LE-EMT said:


> Excuse me!!!!!!! It is MY JOB to be judgemental.  Its no worse then smoking or drinking????? wow you ignorance is astounding.  http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/common/drugs/485.html
> Please do your home work.  Just because your parents/friends are pot heads doesn't make it ok.
> 
> True alcohol and cigarettes are bad but like Pittsburgh pointed out they are not illegal.  So in my opinion if you are defending the use of marijuana then you will defend the sale and production of it.  To me you are just as bad as those who use it.
> 
> Mr. Conspiracy..... I say this to you.  If one thinks it is ok for themselves or others to smoke/buy/sell/or produce marijuana then what other laws do they not have a problem breaking???  It may be a minor infraction in most states and most peoples minds but once you start breaking the law who is to say you are going to stop at "smoking a little pot"?



And the Oscar goes to...........................

Dude, get over yourself and the holier than thou, me be a protector of the law, therefore I have the right to judge you crap. You have zero right to judge or did you skip that day of the police academy? If people want to smoke dope in the privacy of their own home and it does not intrude into their professional career, so be it. As far as your ignorance comments go, I have seen far worse issues from alcohol and cigarettes than I will ever see from pot. I openly challenge you to provide statistically significant evidence contrary to that. Short of that, you sir are the ignorant one, you are not and will never be God. Stop trying to act like it............................

Yes, this is a heavily debated topic. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. However, the thought process of someone smoking pot becoming the next serial killer is just plain stupid. I know quite a few people who smoke. They come from all walks of life. Doctors, Nurses, Paramedics, Police Officers. Its an individual choice, but as mature adults, they leave it at home, they do not indulge before they go to work, and they do not perform their duties in an impaired manner. Yes, each takes on a risk, but its one that they accept on their own terms. Just like our patient refusals. 

Personally, I do not currently smoke. As a pilot, the FAA has great issue with it. Therefore it is my choice to not smoke marijuana. I did for several years. Never once did it affect my performance or level of care.  However, when it is legalized, which WILL happen eventually once more people wise up to the potential revenue and taxation it can bring, I will be one of the first to light up. And I know I wont be the only one here to do so....................


----------



## Meursault

^^^^^
THIS

I'm surprised the thread has lasted this long.
The slippery slope argument makes little sense. It's equally if not more plausible that people that break cannabis-related laws do so because they believe the laws are unjust, not because of some sociopathic indifference to law.


----------



## VentMedic

Flight-LP said:


> Personally, I do not currently smoke. As a pilot, the FAA has great issue with it. Therefore it is my choice to not smoke marijuana. I did for several years. Never once did it affect my performance or level of care.  However, when it is legalized, which WILL happen eventually once more people wise up to the potential revenue and taxation it can bring, I will be one of the first to light up. And I know I wont be the only one here to do so....................



Why do you respect the fact that the FAA frowns on marijuana and not respect the decisions of medical boards?

Did not affect you performance according to you?  Everything looks nice and euphoric when you are high nor can anyone do no wrong.   At least that is what the patients who do drugs tell me. 

It doesn't matter whether you have alcohol or marijuana in your system when you take a drug test for employment. Both will be treated the same.  This also goes for people that smoke cigarettes and try to seek employment at some hospitals and companies across the U.S.

Seems like some people just have a problem with respecting the laws and the people who have a duty to enforce the laws.


----------



## mdkemt

VentMedic said:


> Seems like some people just have a problem with respecting the laws and the people who have a duty to enforce the laws.



I this is true.  Fact is if your employer wants it they want it.  If you don't want to do the test don't work there.  Like any job you know what you are getting into be an adult and decide what you want.

MDKEMT


----------



## Flight-LP

VentMedic said:


> Why do you respect the fact that the FAA frowns on marijuana and not respect the decisions of medical boards?
> 
> Did not affect you performance according to you?  Everything looks nice and euphoric when you are high nor can anyone do no wrong.   At least that is what the patients who do drugs tell me.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether you have alcohol or marijuana in your system when you take a drug test for employment. Both will be treated the same.  This also goes for people that smoke cigarettes and try to seek employment at some hospitals and companies across the U.S.
> 
> Seems like some people just have a problem with respecting the laws and the people who have a duty to enforce the laws.



I never was at work when I was high. I never smoked within 24 hours of a shift. As far as work related drug tests, I knew it was a risk and at that time in my life, I accepted it. Peeing hot in a drug test is just the same as peeing hot for alcohol at work. It is the employer's indivdual discretion as to what their particular policy is. IF I would have been tested, I MAY have been fired. Again, at that time it was a risk that I deemed acceptable. However, there is a HUGE difference between testing positive on a test due to residual traces in your system vs. being impaired. I could smoke and then not work for three weeks, go take a test and fail, and then be in trouble. But, how do you conceive that this would affect patient care. IT IS THE SAME AS DRINKING ALCOHOL. You stop at a reasonable time before going to work. The only difference is that traces remain in your system longer. Evidential traces do not remotely alter an individual. You can paint the picture any way you seem fit to support your belief, but that is the TRUTH! Stop ASSuming things. I think your passion for this topic is clouding your judgement as you type. 

As far as respect goes, that actually is irrelevant. Title 14 CFR Part 91 is a FEDERAL REGULATION. i.e. regardless of being impaired or not, it is grounds for immediate revokation of my license. Being popped by an employer in EMS would have only resulted in discipline within the company, unless there was evidence of incapacitation that resulted in negligent care. There was and is a big difference.

Right now, I choose to abide by the law. Again, my choice. Has nothing to do with respect or lack there of, has nothing to do with my patients or the high quality of care I provide, and it definately has nothing to do with the opinions of others. As Conspiracy states, its not sociopathic indifference, it is adults choosing to partake in a relaxing activity. There is really no need to make it out tobe more than it is. Sorry if ya'll see it differently..............


----------



## VentMedic

Flight-LP said:


> As far as respect goes, that actually is irrelevant. Title 14 CFR Part 91 is a FEDERAL REGULATION. i.e. regardless of being impaired or not, it is grounds for immediate revokation of my license. *Being popped by an employer in EMS would have only resulted in discipline within the company,* unless there was evidence of incapacitation that resulted in negligent care. There was and is a big difference.
> 
> .........



I guess that is what sets EMS apart from other professions.   Minimal standards for professionalism in so many aspects of this field.


----------



## el Murpharino

LE-EMT said:


> Excuse me!!!!!!! It is MY JOB to be judgemental.



This is the ignorance that gives all LEO's a negative image.  Yes profiling can be useful, and in some cases life-saving...but last time I checked the scales of justice were still held by a blindfolded woman.

As long as pot remains illegal those who use it will get chastised by those who don't use it or are against its use.  How many cops, nurses, firefighters, EMT's, etc. come to work hungover, or in some cases still intoxicated?  "Not at my hospital, firehouse, station, ambulance, etc"...bullsh*t.  If you've been in this field any length of time, you've witnessed it.  I'll admit it, I've turned a  blind eye to it at times early in my career.  With age came wisdom...and I've learned that while these types of careers are family-like, we also have to exercise some degree of discipline in the workplace and enforce the standards set forth in our SOP's.

Either way it's unacceptable to be in the public sector and have a problem with substance abuse.  It just seems like it's easier to go after the "potheads" because they're using an illegal substance as opposed to those who imbibe on booze and drive themselves home. 

To the original poster - there are different types of drug tests, but the most commonly used in your case would probably be a urine test.  When I was still active duty in the Air Force, we had piss tests at random intervals where another "proctor" literally stood over your shoulder or to the side and watched you piss in the cup.  I don't think the wizzinator would have worked in that case


----------



## CFRBryan347768

Flight-LP said:


> Personally, I do not currently smoke. As a pilot, the FAA has great issue with it. Therefore it is my choice to not smoke marijuana. I did for several years. Never once did it affect my performance or level of care.  However, when it is legalized, which WILL happen eventually once more people wise up to the potential revenue and taxation it can bring, I will be one of the first to light up. And I know I wont be the only one here to do so....................



I have an absolute serious question, and I do not mean it as an attack im just curious. What happens when.... 





> When smoked, it begins to effect users almost immediately and can last for one to three hours. When it is eaten in food, such as baked in brownies and cookies, the effects take longer to begin, but usually last longer.





> The short-term effects of marijuana include:
> Distorted perception (sights, sounds, time, touch)
> Problems with memory and learning
> Loss of coordination
> Trouble with thinking and problem-solving
> Increased heart rate, reduced blood pressure
> Sometimes marijuana use can also produce anxiety, fear, distrust, or panic.


 What happens when you can not function and you crash? Your going to have to smoke an awful lot of pot to be able to deal with your self.  What happens when distorted vision comes into play and you can't land, or perform health care to the best of your ability? Thinking and problem solving, EMS is all about problem solving and performing patient care in diffrent ways to treat the presenting problem, if your thinking is distroted than what will happen? Their are so many questions you can ask all with negative side effects. 

If marajuana is ever legalized I certainly hope that their are such strict rules in the work place that almost wont allow you to do it, you are endangering the lives of others.​


----------



## CFRBryan347768

You say,





> Never once did it affect my performance or level of care.



How do you absolutely know you wont have a "bad trip" and how do you know it wont effect your level of care, did you attempt to perform health care while high? You never know what your going to get, how do you know while it was growing that chemical substances weren't added to it, and now its going to mess you up even more. What if after you "apparently" came down from the high and your actually still impaired and try to perform patient care? Than what is what you have to ask your self in life, everyone enjoys feeling good, every one deserves to be happy in life, but you have to look at it from a stricter point of view, espicially in the Healthcare, Police and Fire Field, people are trusting you to help them, protect them and save them do they really want you to be high, or recently come off a high, they are expecting you to function at the best of your abilities, and imparing them you are not. It doesn't matter how well you know your body, or how much weed you have smoked that you have it down to an exact science, all it takes it chemical substances to be added and your done.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud

Wow this thread struck a nerve.   :wacko:


----------



## CFRBryan347768

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Wow this thread struck a nerve.   :wacko:



No I think its incredibly asinine to smoke weed, or do any substance if your performing some sort of public safety, im not saying its right for other professions to do it, but this isn't LawyersLife.com.B) Theirs always alot of talk on here about looking professional and speaking/typing professional, why would we ever smoke weed? Smoking weed would just degrade the profession.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

One side can argue their opinions for this subtopic to the top of their lungs all the while the other side can argue their opinions against this same topic to the top of their lungs.

You know what people?  Opinions are like butt-holes.  Everybody's got one and most of them stink.  I say this because weed is illegal.  It doesn't matter if you like it or not.  It doesn't matter if you think it's right or if it's tyrrany.  It's still illegal.  Period.  End of story.

There's something else.  This is my opinion.  It might piss a lot of people off.  I hope it makes them think.  

1. If you are 21 years old or older,
2. A native born or a naturalized U. S. citizen,
3. Gainfully employed, AND
4. Financially independent,

then you have the God-given civil right as an American citizen to @#$% your life up any way you see fit.  You also have the right to pay the consequences up to and including the right to remain silent.

If you can read this, thank a soldier.

Stay safe.


----------



## LE-EMT

To smoke in the privacy of your own home........IS STILL ILLEGAL.   And I am ignorant for expressing my opinion on the scum who choose to deteriorate themselves by using such things...... Yes alcohol is just as bad and is treated as such when found in tests.  But is still NOT ILLEGAL.  Think of me as ignorant.... think of me as a AHOLE, hate the fact that I am in law enforcement,  Hate the fact that I spent the better part of my adult life taking drugs off the streets.  Will you feel different when you have to call me to a scene to clear it so that you can do your job???? Or God forbid when I have to come to your house cause some one just broke in or harmed your family.  I assure you,  you will want the ahole tracking down the scum who violated you.
So I am ignorant because my job requires me to take away your fun????   WOW.  The fact that you never smoked even 24 hours before a shift still doesn't make it right.  
I make cops look bad.  well what about the medical professionals that I hear about on the news shooting up god only knows what??  You are no better then the doctor injecting morphine or what ever.  

I am an ahole.  I say do my job for a week.  See the effects of these drugs on people then talk to them,  have them go from completely compliant to stabbing you or shooting you.  Then tell me there is nothing wrong with a little pot smoking, little meth use, little heroine use.  This Ahole cop has been stabbed 3 times and shot twice taking drugs off the streets.   One of the stabbings and one of the shootings the individual was high on Marijuana. Ignorance??? No Intolerance.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud

LE-EMT said:


> To smoke in the privacy of your own home........IS STILL ILLEGAL.   And I am ignorant for expressing my opinion on the scum who choose to deteriorate themselves by using such things...... Yes alcohol is just as bad and is treated as such when found in tests.  But is still NOT ILLEGAL.



Exactly what I was trying to stress, they may if fact be bad to do but they are still legal to do.


----------



## LE-EMT

After reviewing other posts it has come to my attention and seems rather apparent that Flight-LP you just don't like law enforcement.  You seem to have something against LEO's  as a whole.  Normally I would want to dig into this and find out why but I can't change the world and well my customer service button is running low this week.  

My point here is no matter what stance I take on any subject there are going to be a certain percentage of you who are going to disagree with me just because I am a cop.   To those of you who feel this way I address this next statement.  If it wasn't for the profession that I have chosen then no laws would be up held.  There would be no reason for laws and we would all live in anarchy and I bet you are the ones who would be the first to cry for change.  Where is law enforcement where are our protectors???  

But its people like you who make me question why I put my butt on the line every day for the unappreciative.   So I thank all of you for the work that you do because I too know what its like.


----------



## BossyCow

Having spent a fair amount of time pulling those 'two beer' drunks from what used to be their vehicles, I gotta pose the question... If you have been using any legal or illegal mind altering substance, how accurate is your judgement as to your impairment?


----------



## Littlebit

*drug testing*

If we want to do something bad enough we can "all justify in our own minds" why it's ok but bottomline it is illegal.  Alcohol is legal but within boundries- which is why companies can have a zero tolerance policy.  All companies should have a zero tolerance in regards to alcohol as at 0.05 research shows impairment.  A study was conducted on pilots who smoked government issued weak pot and even after 8 hours some of them crashed on thier stimulators.  
Another study - even if you are in a volkswagon with 3 other people who are smoking pot and you are not- you will not test positive so the lame excuse that "others in my home smoke or I was at a party and others smoked but I didn't" won't cut it.
I'm not here to judge so if someone wants to do illegal drugs or drink irresponsibly - hey go for it- but you'll have to find a job in which they don't care, and I won't cover for a partner who chooses to do so. 
I personally feel all places of business should implement drug testing - pre-employment- random and reasonable suspicion.  Weed them out!


----------



## Flight-LP

Wow, talk about going on a tangent. I had to go back and re-read what I wrote because a couple of resonses didn't seem to make sense to me (maybe I am still impaired after 4 years of not smoking dope!). Outside of Supercop's Captain America posts, I appreciate the opinions of others. Vent, this is just another one of those topics that we won't agree on. There's been plenty before, probably will be plenty again. I just hope next time everyone has a party down there I can make it so we can debate in person. Its more fun that way (btw, first round is on me next time)!!!!

I still think that there is a comprehension issue here that needs to be addressed. First off, I currently do not indulge in any illegal activity (except maybe the weekly poker game in which I constantly steal money from my friends as I whip their arse!). Hindsight being 20/20, would I go back and do the same knowing what I know today, probably not. My point was and still is that when it does become legal, I do plan on using again, with control and moderation. I will take into account the same due regard as I do with alcohol. Therefore the legality arguement so many are screaming about is null and void. Outside of that, should anyone feel the need to judge whether or not I am impaired, you should ask yourselves a question. Have you ever worked within 8 hours of taking a drink? Or are you responsible enough to ensure that your party activities are timed well outside of work? Better yet, don't answer it because I see more hipocrisy on this forum than I can remotely believe. I can ascertain without a shadow of a doubt that 24 hours is quite sufficent to return to a normal state. The only reason time has even been mentioned in this thread has nothing to do with  impairment, it has to do with the fact that currently pot is illegal. So think what you want, again I appreciate feedback amongst peers, but the fact remains that this thread has been blown way out of proportion, mostly courtesy of LE-EMT. Should anyone else have any STATISTICAL EVIDENTIAL PROOF citing scientific validity or sound pathophysiology, then bring it forward. Personal experiences with others are only purely subjective. For those who have communicated with me outside of this dramatic thread, THANK YOU! I knew I wasn't the only one with this state of mind. Although it would have been nice to have your supporting words here in the thread..................................

LE-EMT - I have nothing against law enforcement. You say "do my job for a week". Would 5 years count? Local and Federal levels my friend. I have the upmost respect for the Sheriff's deputy's and Constable's that work with us day in and day out. But around here we have officers with an attribute known as tact. Something you sir need to learn. I went back and read each and every post you have made. You are egotistical, abrasive, and flat out rude. Your "scum" and "heroin junkie" comments don't offend me one bit. I would actually have to be listening to what you are typing. Usually after 2 or three sentences your point is made bery clear and the rest just fizzles into thin air. But I do have concerns about you. You seem like the type that would see me sitting in my house smoking with your super stealth eye sight and then break my door down, guns ablazing in an attempt to arrest me. When in actuality, you could never even get a warrant or charges from the D.A. You seem to be overly agressive and it makes me wonder this.....................If you are so abrasive here on an internet forum, then how are your true "people skills" on the streets. It makes me wonder why you have been stabbed 3 times and shot twice while working. I have close friends who have worked the wards of Houston for 20 plus years and have never gotten a scratch. They know HOW to deal with people. Force and agressiveness isn't always the way to go man...........................Hopefully someday you'll realize it before someone puts that one last bullet into you.

In the meantime, you have said your peace (in a rather eloquent manner I may add). Feel free to contiue if you wish, but I am through wasting my time on you.................... 

Keep it safe!


----------



## LE-EMT

5 years??? well I did say do my job for a week I didn't specify what my job was.  So no your 5 years at what ever level you choose to talk about isn't my job although I do commend you on your service you haven't experienced exactly what it is that I do.  So yes I am very blunt, brash, and at times even rude.  I understand this and make no qualms about my behavior.  
The reasons for my injuries on duty all have their own little stories.  Which have been cleared by my superiors and ultimately my department or rather my former department.  

Upon my resignation I was requested by my chief to stay on staff now I know although this means nothing to you  I believe that says something about my level of work.  As far as explaining myself to you well I am not the only one who feels this way.  True I am not the most tactful of individuals you will ever encounter.   So Let me say this to you and by you I mean everyone still reading this thread because well I speak generally most of the time not just to you flight lp.  I don't personally care if you use drugs,  it is your right as a person in this free country to break the law.  whether or not you agree with the laws they are still laws and until that changes that is all that I care about.  So that in turn makes ME question your level of professionalism.  Because if you choose to break the law then you can just as easily choose to break policy and if you don't see a problem with that then In MY OPINION you don't deserve to be in a profession demanding so much respect.   

Finally as for you waisting your time on me(Flight-LP) if you truly felt it was a waist of your time you would not have responded to my last post.  But since you did it would lead me to believe you enjoy the confrontation/debate.  You like the little rush you get when you think you have fired out that last little witty comment.  I know this because you and I are not so different.  Don't let my arrogance or egotistical behavior lead you to believe I am uneducated.  I sir am merely opinionated and very sure of myself.  Again much like yourself.  So I will end with thank you.  its been well interesting at the least


----------



## phunguy

I agree 100% marijuana is like heroin and meth!! I see potheads all the time murdering, robbing and raping others.... If you mean as in murdering a large pizza, robbing all the cupboards of snacks and raping the fridge of leftovers.. I would rather deal with a pothead then a drunk or other drug user any day...


----------



## JPINFV

Now here's a question about illegal drugs to ponder. Would the downsides (crime, poverty, etc) be nearly as bad if the drugs were legal, regulated, and taxed (imagine how screwed the government would be if everyone stopped smoking tobacco)?


----------



## ffemt8978

Rather than issue infractions to everyone who deserves one, I'm just going to close this thread for now.


----------

